# Hymer Starline 640 Winter lay up advice



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi
As a relatively newby to MH's I would appreciate any advice as to what things (precautions) I need to do to lay up my MH until next year ?
Cheers Guerrero.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, the best thing to do is to carry on using it all year round! Apart from that drain both water tanks, drain water heater, open all taps & when its drained operate the pump for 10 seconds, leave the fridge door open, open all cupboards, make sure air can circulate under upholstery, if possible keep a heater on frostguard setting & finally make sure you open every window at least once a month & take it for a drive at least as often. And really finally use it for camping it saves all that hassle & worry & is very enjoyable,Steve


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sergeant said:


> Hi, the best thing to do is to carry on using it all year round! Apart from that drain both water tanks, drain water heater, open all taps & when its drained operate the pump for 10 seconds, leave the fridge door open, open all cupboards, make sure air can circulate under upholstery, if possible keep a heater on frostguard setting & finally make sure you open every window at least once a month & take it for a drive at least as often. And really finally use it for camping it saves all that hassle & worry & is very enjoyable,Steve


hi totally agree dont lose it on the drive :!: use it :!:

i use mine all year round carnt wait to get away for xmas :wink:

saruman


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 640 Winter layup*

And me - I agree with Saruman! Don't put it to bed -use it all year, that's what Hymers are built for.

If you must, follow the suggestions posted, but make sure you take it out once a month for a 20 miler, to keep all the vital juices flowing !

Smick


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

If you are not going to use it make sure you drain all water from taps tanks and truma etc to protect from freezing temps, turn off your isolation switch on the electroblock under the front seat disconnect your batteries. Empty thetford leave fridge open

make sure the dirty water outlet is closed after emptying

Take note of where the sun is or isn't and ensure your front seats are not exposed to daily sunlight to prevent fading.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Water Draindown*

If you have the little blue drain valves in the garage - make sure you leave them open.

cheers


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Best time of year to use it the sites are empty and much more peaceful. Make full use of it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Put something between the windscreen wipers and the windscreen to prevent them sticking.
Leave the sink and bathroom taps open fully 
Cover the tyres - wood, tarpaulin etc - to prevent UV damage
remove or disconnect cab radio etc and anything else that causes a drain on the battery.

Best advice, as above is not to store it but to use it. What could be nicer than a brisk walk in the country, back as it begins to get dark to tea and cakes in your own snug little country cottage on wheels ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storing*

Hi

This is not really an issue for us but I thought I would post anyway.

Many of us keep our vans in storages places. As a result, the draining down has to take place after each trip.

When I have opened all taps and valves etc as mentioned, I drive the van to shake all the drops out.

By the time deepest winter comes, mine will be a 24/7 home and so this should not apply.

A colleague has a caravan and she places two large bowls of salt in the van when not in use to attract any moisture. specialist products are also available.

Rapide561


----------



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I was intending to winter in Spain and Portugal, but best laid plans of mice and men and all that things have conspired to put my plans off and so I am forced to put it into storage or contemplate selling it. never mind I suppose theres always next year!
Guerrero


----------

